# A couple pictures of Giz



## afireinsidex03 (Sep 6, 2014)

She was cuddling with me last night.


----------



## RosemaryBunny (Sep 13, 2014)

Sweet sweet little Giz, wonderful pictures!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like the first two pictures where little Giz seems to be hide and peeking! Adorable little baby!!


----------



## tags1079 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice pictures.


----------

